
Its 2010 and your browser has an assembler - wglb
http://em386.blogspot.com/
======
cpach
Permanent link: [http://em386.blogspot.com/2010/06/its-2010-and-your-
browser-...](http://em386.blogspot.com/2010/06/its-2010-and-your-browser-has-
assembler.html)

